# Hello from Germany!



## Chester (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi everybody

I'm Chester and I'm from Germany. I've been into makeup on and off for several years but I became more interested in it last fall. At the same time I discovered MAC. Now I'm wondering how I ever survived without MAC. LOL

I'm glad I have found this place.

Chester


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen!







 and enjoy!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Chester and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 21, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Chester (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for your warm welcome Susanne, coachkitten and MakeupEmporium!


----------



## Merinette (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Chester (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you Merinette!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

to the forum Chester!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Chester!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!! Hope to see you around!!


----------

